# Anco Root Chews for dogs



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bought these Anco Root Chews yesterday for our dogs and they absolutely love them. They have one each now and we have had peace and quiet for ages 
Here is some info on them, we bought ours from Kennelgate:

Anco Roots are an eco-sustainable source and all hand harvested in protected areas to ensure there is no damage to the roots. Only the tuber of the root is harvested which then sprouts again. They are limited to a responsible number each year, keeping the ecological impact to a minimum.

Benefits;
•100% untreated
•Fun chew toy
•Will not splinter like sticks
•Extremely durable and long lasting
•Contains naturally present vitamins/minerals
•Acts as a natural toothbrush
•Suitable for every size dog including puppies

Let us know if you have tried them and what you think


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look great, the guy who sells some of the food I bought sold them but I think they were pretty pricie, I know they've got a website. But if they last then probably worth it, were they expensive?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> They look great, the guy who sells some of the food I bought sold them but I think they were pretty pricie, I know they've got a website. But if they last then probably worth it, were they expensive?


Small was about £7, Medium £9 and Large £12. I rummaged around and found a medium that looked close to the large ones and got 2 of those and 2 small ones which they have all been happy with. So a decent size small would be fine, and of course they have to have one each!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have one and Bonnie adores it. She picks it up every evening and chews it for ages. Dexter on the other hand has no interest in it at all he prefers his stag bar.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If they're anything like stag bars and last then that's not bad x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola has one of these and loves to chew on it as much as her stag bar. I got her the small one which is perfect. I found that at first I would find little mushy bits on the carpet but after a couple of days they seemed to stop appearing. Definitely a good investment, Lola has had hers for months and hardly made any difference to it. N x


----------

